# CCI .22 LR Quiet for self defense



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any info regarding the above ammo. It is supposedly running 710fps. I am wondering if this ammo could be used defensively, can it penetrate a human skull on head shots?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am sure it could be used, but a silencer is much easier to quiet them down when over 1100 fps.
An Arrow can penetrate, so why cant a bullet...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> Does anyone have any info regarding the above ammo. It is supposedly running 710fps. I am wondering if this ammo could be used defensively, can it penetrate a human skull on head shots?


All I can tell you is that a guy I knew back in the early 70's got into an argument with his girlfriend. She shot him in the head with a .22 but I can't tell you what brand it was. It didn't kill him and they were not able to remove the bullet. He could function ok after that but he wasn't right in the head. It affected him subtly but you could tell he wasn't right after that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> Does anyone have any info regarding the above ammo. It is supposedly running 710fps. I am wondering if this ammo could be used defensively, can it penetrate a human skull on head shots?







I do not want to be on the business end of this ammo.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have seen people shot in the head with a standard velocity .22. The bullet did not penetrate the skull, instead it deflected and ricochet cutting his scalp open, Kind like a can opener. I'm sure that hurt like hell but it just nicked the man's skull. He had a long scar and messed up hair after the incident but he lived.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> All I can tell you is that a guy I knew back in the early 70's got into an argument with his girlfriend. She shot him in the head with a .22 but I can't tell you what brand it was. It didn't kill him and they were not able to remove the bullet. He could function ok after that but he wasn't right in the head. It affected him subtly but you could tell he wasn't right after that.


Was it a .22 quiet or subsonic ammo?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> I am sure it could be used, but a silencer is much easier to quiet them down when over 1100 fps.
> An Arrow can penetrate, so why cant a bullet...


I have several .22 silencers. One particular pistol is an integrally suppressed mark2 that can shoot subsonic, standard and high velocity and still able to effectively suppress the sound. (No hope in suppressing hyper velocity though). My other suppressors require subsonic ammo to get a decent sound reduction. They are also significantly small suppressors. I have used CCI .22 quiet on the small suppressors and it had great results. The gun is beretta model 71 and the Beretta 21A tip up mouse gun. Both guns cycled on the CCI quiet when suppressed, and the sound reduction is almost the same as what you hear in the movies. But the question is... Can it penetrate a human skull?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> Was it a .22 quiet or subsonic ammo?


I have no earthly idea. It did make the local paper but that information was not available.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

There are other factors that affect *Penetration* besides just velocity - overall energy distributed (after factoring in loss), angle of approach and the other persons skull - weak-points being maxillary, orbital - and the seams between the occipital and (whatever the side bones are called) - lots of "stories" of people getting shot by .22s and it not killing them, I have SEEN first hand someone use one of those .32 cal nail driver guns to shoot themselves in the head with a damn nail and it didn't fully penetrate his skull.

From a numbers standpoint - it is _plausible_ but you cannot say with any degree of certainty due to the variables - I watched a video on YT of some guy shooting squirrels with some low-velocity .22 tracers, and one bounced off the damn squirrel's head (the whole bullet, not the incendiary compound)

So again - it _could_ but definitely not within any comfortable margin of error.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

6811 said:


> Does anyone have any info regarding the above ammo. It is supposedly running 710fps. I am wondering if this ammo could be used defensively, can it penetrate a human skull on head shots?


you have you shoot in a soft spot in the head , eye , ear, nose , mouth , up under the chin , and no more then 25 yards away . I do not have the web site I read this on , it was a few years back when I was studying up on " the kill zones for a .22LR .


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not knocking 22 in any way I love 22's but...Anything I carry and handguns for home defense all start with a 4
and 357 standing by.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If I had to go with a .22 for self defense I'd get the highest velocity possible. Velocitor or something along that line. Keep in mind these subsonics aren't going to cycle action on semi-autos so you are either going to be manually actuating the slide or charging handles OR you'll have use a revolver or bolt action. Not ideal for self defense.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> If I had to go with a .22 for self defense I'd get the highest velocity possible. Velocitor or something along that line. Keep in mind these subsonics aren't going to cycle action on semi-autos so you are either going to be manually actuating the slide or charging handles OR you'll have use a revolver or bolt action. Not ideal for self defense.


Subsonic ammo is perfect for my .22 firearms since all of them are suppressed. They all cycle just fine, even with the .22 quiet which is a weaker round than the subsonic ammo.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been doing some thinking on this post , why only a head shoot ? If you shoot something in the heart that will kill it . At 25 yards a .22 LR quiet should to the job . Hell pop a few in the lungs @ the same time . jmho


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

2 folks I worked with shot themselves 4 years ago. The first was a nice young woman she put a .22LR revolver under her chin and fired. She got out
of the hospital a week or so later and has a 22 permanently lodged in her sinus cavity. The second person put a Glock 22 to his head and one shot lights out for good.
I was surprised it was open casket as I really didn't recognize him as a guy I worked with for 16 years. .22LR has it place no doubt I shoot the heck out of it pistol and rifle
but for me I stick to larger calibers for carry, defense, and SHFT when that comes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Reason for a head shot is the threat is over with immediately, bang flop. Shooting anything in the lungs or chest gives them the chance at running away or turning and coming after you. Sure they will die after a chest shot but how long will it take??

I've seen many deer shot or finished off with a 22 to the head, after a chest shot.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, a subsonic 22 bullet traveling at roughly 1000 fps will penetrate skull if it hits squarely and on most parts of the skull it will break in even with some angle. Because subsonic loaded ammo may be traveling much slower than 1000 fps when shot from a short barrel pistol I wouldn't recommend using it in a self defense pistol.

But for playing "the grey man" and staying quiet when you hunt for your supper with a rifle subsonic 22 ammo can be a good choice.

Considering that a 22lr shooting a 40 gn bullet at 1000 fps only has 88 ft/lbs energy having a suppressor for a 22lr is not a reasonable choice in my opinion.

Keep in mind that getting a suppressor requires a $200 federal tax stamp, a form you've got to have the local sheriff sign off on, and now days a 5-7 month wait to get the stamp. If I'm going to go through all that I'd rather get a suppressor for a caliber than can throw a heavier bullet such as a 30 caliber which shooting a 220 gn bullet has 500 ft/lbs energy or a 45 caliber which shooting a 400 gn bullet can have 1000 ft/lbs of energy.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Yes, a subsonic 22 bullet traveling at roughly 1000 fps will penetrate skull if it hits squarely and on most parts of the skull it will break in even with some angle. Because subsonic loaded ammo may be traveling much slower than 1000 fps when shot from a short barrel pistol I wouldn't recommend using it in a self defense pistol.
> 
> But for playing "the grey man" and staying quiet when you hunt for your supper with a rifle subsonic 22 ammo can be a good choice.
> 
> ...


I still have to pay $200 for the stamp, but I don't need CLEO signature anymore. I have a gun trust which is why I can bypass the CLEO signiture. I got 556, 308 and .45 cans too and several different configurations of the .22 cans.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

We no longer need the chief LEO approval but he is notified.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> I have seen people shot in the head with a standard velocity .22. The bullet did not penetrate the skull, instead it deflected and ricochet cutting his scalp open, Kind like a can opener. I'm sure that hurt like hell but it just nicked the man's skull. He had a long scar and messed up hair after the incident but he lived.


A lucky man. Bobby Kennedy didn't have that luck.

Concerning subsonic rounds make sure they cycle O.K. if you are shooting a semi


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

6811 said:


> I still have to pay $200 for the stamp, but I don't need CLEO signature anymore. I have a gun trust which is why I can bypass the CLEO signiture. I got 556, 308 and .45 cans too and several different configurations of the .22 cans.


Dont tbe new 41F laws require finger prints and responsible person updates to all in trust


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Dont tbe new 41F laws require finger prints and responsible person updates to all in trust


Yes, if I get new NFA items on the trust or if I add more CO trustees they have to get finger printed. Still, no CLEO signature required. If trump get rid of all obama executive orders, finger printing is out the window again.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> A lucky man. Bobby Kennedy didn't have that luck.
> 
> Concerning subsonic rounds make sure they cycle O.K. if you are shooting a semi


In my experience with subsonic and other under powered rounds, they tend not to cycle semi auto weapons. But when you put a suppressor on them, they cycle flawlessly on blow back guns. G!ocks, SIG's, 1911 variety need Nielsen device on the suppressor to make the gun cycle correctly.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

6811 said:


> if this ammo could be used defensively


Why would you care about being Quiet while being Defensive?

If you want a Defense round, use a real bullet. I'm a fan of .22 and the Mafia has killed more people with .22 than any other, but they are not using it for defense either.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

KA5IVR said:


> Why would you care about being Quiet while being Defensive?
> 
> If you want a Defense round, use a real bullet. I'm a fan of .22 and the Mafia has killed more people with .22 than any other, but they are not using it for defense either.


I have acquired a good amount of this ammo, I figure I could use it for plinking, hunting and defense if it so happens that my gun is loaded with this rounds when the need to defend myself happens. My EDC firearm is a .45cal when I'm in my home state. If I'm on duty or out of state, I have to carry a .40


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I have been doing some thinking on this post , why only a head shoot ? If you shoot something in the heart that will kill it . At 25 yards a .22 LR quiet should to the job . Hell pop a few in the lungs @ the same time . jmho


I'm looking for rapid results I guess. Head shot= instant incapacitation. But you are absolutely right, the .22 will kill even if it's not head shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> Does anyone have any info regarding the above ammo. It is supposedly running 710fps. I am wondering if this ammo could be used defensively, can it penetrate a human skull on head shots?


I would vote for sure on that. Should do just fine. Only thing it prob not stout enough to operate a semi auto. I try to stick with the lively stuff like Mini Mags on mine. Coure I aint never shot it yet so wouldnt beat my life on the that. The guy at Academy sports told me that. Should be just fine in any other kinda gun. Should be in the general vicitinity of Winchester Wildcats...which can be subsonic depending on the temps..humidity etc. maybe just a touch slower. You getting ready for a carrer as a hit man or something? Not sure why a person need to muffle a nice self defense shooting. Yall drive me crazy around here sometimes. Woops should also work well in a Ruger semi action target pistol. Thats what the big boys use in delicate situations.


----------

